# 17 oem wheel question



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

do they all have the grey inserted section on the 17 s like these?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't believe so. I recall seeing some 2LT's with the 17" wheel package at the dealer without the bolt caps on it


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> I don't believe so. I recall seeing some 2LT's with the 17" wheel package at the dealer without the bolt caps on it


no, you mis understood me. The bolt caps are not stock for that wheel. Look where to value stem is. That whole section all the way up to the bolts holes on all those sections are a light grey. 
I like them I just don t remember seeing that before.


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

i have the 17,s on my car and yes they are painted like yours same color


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't have a clue what you are asking


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

cruze 2011 said:


> i have the 17,s on my car and yes they are painted like yours same color


that s the answer, thanks.


----------

